
Iris Agent: A extensible conversational agent for data science tasks - yarapavan
https://github.com/Ejhfast/iris-agent
======
yarapavan
Blog post up at [https://hackernoon.com/a-conversational-agent-for-data-
scien...](https://hackernoon.com/a-conversational-agent-for-data-
science-4ae300cdc220)

